# solving the launching issues?



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

besides a set of drag radials. what are you guys doing to make this car launch better/better traction. what should i be looking at first. 

when you guys are at the track you aren't running with the traction control on right? seems like it would take away from a launch.


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

i see alot of people looking but no comments. 

does that mean otherwise wheelhop hasn't been addressed?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Go to bmrfabrication.com and order a set of their Drag Bags. That's one of the easiest fixes for wheel hop there is. Cured about 90% of mine. I run 18-20 psi at the track which seems to help alot.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree! for a $100. and about two hours it solved my wheel hop problem. I recomend running separate air lines if you install them. It makes for a smoother ride on the highway too!


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

:agree Drag Bags are a great buy


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

How are you inflating/deflating them?

Do you have to crawl up under the car with an air compressor each time you want to change the ride?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11718&highlight=drag+bags

Search button.


----------

